# هل يوجد بالكتاب المقدّس ذِكْرٌ لهود أو صالح؟



## البلقاسي (28 مايو 2011)

هل يوجد بالكتاب المقدّس أي ذٍكْر لهود النبي صاحب قوم عاد أو لصالح النبي صاحب قوم ثمود ؟
و هل يوجد لهم ذكر بكتب اليهود الخاصة ؟
______________________________


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 مايو 2011)

*الاجابة :  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

*


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2011)

لا وجود لهذه الخرافة لا في الكتاب المقدس ولا في التاريخ اليهودي. راجع الموضوع التالي: *من هم هود وصالح؟  *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 مايو 2011)

أبحث عن أسباب وملابسات ما يُسمَّى بالتنزيل

فستجد متعة كبيرة وتسالى وستضطر للضحك حتى لو كنت جالساً فى صوان عزاء

ولا عزاء


----------



## esambraveheart (28 مايو 2011)

البلقاسي قال:


> هل يوجد بالكتاب المقدّس أي ذٍكْر لهود النبي صاحب قوم عاد أو لصالح النبي صاحب قوم ثمود ؟
> و هل يوجد لهم ذكر بكتب اليهود الخاصة ؟
> ______________________________



*لو كانا من عند الله لذكرهما الله في اولي كتبه " التوراة  "..و لا اعتقد ان لليهود مصلحة في انكار وجودهما لو كانوا انبياء ..لان المتابع للعهد القديم يرى ان اليهود قوم كانوا يتلهفون دوما و يحرصون كل الحرص علي وجود نبي في وسطهم ليخبرهم بتخطيط الله لحياتهم  و لو كان سيوبخهم بسبب فسادهم​*


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2011)

لعل هذه الحلقات الخمس تفيدك .
اخترتها لك من: الدين والتاريخ



001 - قبيلة عاد في القرآن والتاريخ الجزء الاول





002 - قبيلة عاد في القرآن والتاريخ الجزء الثاني 




003 - قبيلة عاد في القرآن والتاريخ الجزء الثالث



004 - قبيلة عاد في القرآن والتاريخ الجزء الرابع 





005 - قبيلة عاد في القرآن والتاريخ الجزء الخامس​


----------

